# RR: 92. Schubert: Impromptus, D. 899 & 935



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Lupu	(1982)










2.	E. Fischer	(1938)










3.	Perahia	(1982)










4.	Schnabel	(1950)










5.	Brendel	(1974)










6.	Pires	(1997)










7.	Kempff	(1965)










8.	Uchida	(1996)










9.	Brendel	(1962)










D. 935 (op. 142)

10.	Schiff	(1990)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Lupu	(1982)
2.	E. Fischer	(1938)
3.	Perahia	(1982)
4.	Schnabel	(1950)
5.	Brendel	(1974)
6.	Pires	(1997)
7.	Kempff	(1965)
8.	Uchida	(1996)
9.	Brendel	(1962)
10.	Schiff	(1990)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

